# Help with LACP



## Rickinfl (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi,
I've been everywhere and can't seem to find help. I'm having an issue with setting up a LACP with 4 port nic card.

I setup my Cisco 3750G with port channel and LACP. I created the Lagg on FreeBSD and only 2 of the ports go active. Can someone help please? Also I'm using a HP NC364T 4 port network card.

Thanks

```
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 00:e0:81:c8:e3:ab
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        groups: lagg  
        laggproto lacp lagghash l2,l3,l4
        laggport: em2 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
        laggport: em3 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
        laggport: em4 flags=0<>
        laggport: em5 flags=0<>
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2018)

How did you configure the Cisco? And do em4 and em5 have an active status?


----------



## gpw928 (Apr 19, 2018)

We need to know what the configuration looks like at each end.

As an aside, beware 4-port NICs.  I bought two Intel PRO/1000 PT Quad Port Server Adapters to connect my ZFS server to my KVM server with 4 wires (back to back) using lagg/bond (in roundrobin mode, expecting 4 Gbit/sec) and discovered that the controllers flatline at 2 Gbit/sec gross.


----------



## PacketMan (May 16, 2018)

I should be able to get you a Cisco LACP config, for IOS device, and maybe even 3750G. I didn't try but I imagine there are lots of configs posted online.  Show us your FreeBSD and Cisco config please, as already asked.


----------



## zirias@ (May 16, 2018)

This might be silly to suggest, but I recently ran into this ... did you `ifconfig em4 up` (same for em5) after creating lagg0?


----------

